# Minimum service size?



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*

Probably because all the new mobile homes on running on heat strips in winter

Makes sense. Not sure if he can enforce it or not?


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

eetwo said:


> I was hired to replace some services in a mobile home community. The municipal inspector is requiring each new or upgraded service to be 200 amp is there a valid code reason for this. All of the trailers come with a 100 amp main breaker. Thanks



No valid NEC reason if the calculated load does not require a 200a service.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

eetwo said:


> I was hired to replace some services in a mobile home community. The municipal inspector is requiring each new or upgraded service to be 200 amp is there a valid code reason for this. All of the trailers come with a 100 amp main breaker. Thanks


does this community include double wide prefabs?

~CS~


----------



## eetwo (Nov 13, 2011)

Went to the job yesterday. They gave me the letter they had from last year that said all new services had to meet 2008 NEC. Somehow they interpreted this as had to be 200A. Idiots but they pay.....


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Just before I left to France couple years back ( I still go back and forth ) and I know couple mobile home parks they are now required a 200 amp service due they have electrical load can easly meet as conventail home is.

Second thing I have see few new mobile homes allready come with 200 amp panels so 100 amp meter pedestal may not cut anymore so they have to upgrade to 200 amp pedestal so it can handle larger panel without issue.

( Note : this is true if this came with electrique strip heat )

Merci,
Marc


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

No requirement that I know of, but maybe a good idea. 

When I build a mobile home service, I put in a 3R panel with a 200 amp main, 6 spaces, and feed through lugs. If they have a 200 amp unit, they just connect to the feed through lugs. If they have a 100 amp unit, they pop in a breaker and hook to that. Somebody's gonna ask me the Square D part number, so off I go....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Square D QO1816M200FTRB

In my opinion, that panel can't be beat for mobile home services, at 150 bucks.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Square D QO1816M200FTRB
> 
> In my opinion, that panel can't be beat for mobile home services, at 150 bucks.


That pretty good deal for about 150 Euros you can't really beat that kind of price of that.

For most mobile home pedestals I installed I used either U5136-O-200-S or U4322-O-5T9 ( it can be 579 ) if I did goof up that number but the first one is useally 350 - 400 Euros while the latter verison is 600 Euros due the latter have 6 single or 3 duexs or you can slug a 100 or 200 amp breaker on it depending on set up.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## eetwo (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok so i hooked up a 100 amp service to the brand new trailer. When i ran the feed into the panel I noticed there were no afci's in the panel. Dont maunfactured homes require afci. Am I responsible for making sure the home meets current nec?


----------



## JHFWIC (Mar 22, 2012)

eetwo said:


> Ok so i hooked up a 100 amp service to the brand new trailer. When i ran the feed into the panel I noticed there were no afci's in the panel. Dont maunfactured homes require afci. Am I responsible for making sure the home meets current nec?


 No you are not!


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Bulldog1 said:


> No valid NEC reason if the calculated load does not require a 200a service.



New Hampshire is on the 2011 NEC- With 1 maybe 2 amendments (gotta look to find it/them). Also State wide as is Mass.

Basically, Every Town, City and County follow the same rules.

I would ask for code reference. Before the demand is met.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

eetwo said:


> Ok so i hooked up a 100 amp service to the brand new trailer. When i ran the feed into the panel I noticed there were no afci's in the panel. Dont maunfactured homes require afci. Am I responsible for making sure the home meets current nec?



Nope. A Pre manufactured home brought in and assembled in the jurisdiction must meet local codes.

Any changes required- price and sell them. You did not build it.

run your calcs and if a 100 is enough. that is it.

Unless there is more to the story.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

eetwo said:


> Ok so i hooked up a 100 amp service to the brand new trailer. When i ran the feed into the panel I noticed there were no afci's in the panel. Dont maunfactured homes require afci. Am I responsible for making sure the home meets current nec?


 
First of all .,

No you are not responsible to bring it up to the current code due many mobile homes have HUD sticker or tag infomation and they will follow that state HUD regulations when they were manufacterd that date.

I know some of the Inspectors don't like it very much at all but as long it have HUD sticker they can either approve or deny it but how much I don't know unless someone is a Inspector in this fourm can speak up on this part so therefore it can be a sticky issue.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

eetwo said:


> Ok so i hooked up a 100 amp service to the brand new trailer. When i ran the feed into the panel I noticed there were no afci's in the panel. Dont maunfactured homes require afci. Am I responsible for making sure the home meets current nec?


You guys in NH are on the 2011 NEC so I would say yes you are.

550.25 Arc-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection.
(A) Definition. Arc-fault circuit interrupters are defined in
Article 100

(B) Mobile Homes and Manufactured Homes. All 120-volt
branch circuits that supply 15- and 20-ampere outlets installed
in family rooms, dining rooms, living rooms, parlors, libraries,
dens, bedrooms, sunrooms, recreation rooms, closets, hallways,
or similar rooms or areas of mobile homes and manufactured
homes shall comply with 210.12.


----------



## DDAVI280 (May 22, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> You guys in NH are on the 2011 NEC so I would say yes you are.
> 
> 550.25 Arc-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection.
> (A) Definition. Arc-fault circuit interrupters are defined in
> ...


 
This refers to newly installed circuits. He is not installing recepts, just hooking up the service.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> You guys in NH are on the 2011 NEC so I would say yes you are.
> 
> 550.25 Arc-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection.
> (A) Definition. Arc-fault circuit interrupters are defined in
> ...


That would be applying the code retro-actively...for not just mobile homes and AFCIs....but all occupancies and installations would be required to be "brought up to date".

I am all for bringing every electrician back "on line" ~ but it isn't going to happen.


----------

